# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen seudullinen joukkoliikennesuunnitelma

## Allison

http://www.tampere.fi/tkl/seudullinen_jlsuunnitelma.pdf

Yllä olevasta linkistä aukeaa tänään julkistettu Tampereen joukkoliikennesuunnitelma. Suunnitelman laati oululainen konsulttitoimisto Liidea, jolla onkin takanaan lukuisia aiempia Linja-autoliiton toimeksiantoja.

----------


## killerpop

Suunnitelma oli kaikin puolin mielenkiintoinen. Korostan sanaa mielenkiintoinen, koska sitä ei ihan muutaman tunnin tutkiskellukkanaan pystynyt täysin vielä sisäistään.

Osa TKL:n linjastomuutoksiin kohdistuneista asioistahan ovat jo vanhenneet ennen julkistamista, jolle nyt ei vaan mahda mitään.

Mielenkiintoisia olivat joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamistoimet. Mukana eli vieläkin lähes älytön Hämeenpuiston/Pirkankadun joukkoliikennekaista, joka vain tulee siirtään henkilöautot lähemmäs keskustaa ja aiheuttamaan varmasti uuden tulpan ko alueelle nykyisen Pyynikintorin sijasta. Sen sijaan itse ainakin kiirehtisin eteenpäin Lääkärinkadun ja Tays:n välistä joukkoliikennekaistaa Teiskontiellä. 

Uudet joukkoliikenteen lipputuotteet, terminaalit, kevyen liikenteen liitynnän pysäkeille, imagon kohottamisen, parannetun palvelutason ja uudet suorat yhteydet toivotan tervetulleiksi.

----------


## TKK

Miksei selvityksessä puhuta mitään seudullisesta joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluorganisaatiosta, kilpailuttamisesta tai raideliikenteen hyödyntämisestä? 

Onko LAL:n ääni ollut niin vahva, ettei mitään näistä ole voitu kirjoittaa selvitykseen.

Luulisi, että joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuutta voitaisiin miettiä myös seudun asukkaiden ja matkustajien tarpeiden pohjalta luovasti.

Toivon, että Tampereen seudun virkamiehet ja päättäjät uskaltavat ottaa joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa sen roolin mikä heille kuuluu. Nyt LAL ja sen jäsenyritykset saavat mellastaa liian vapaasti.

----------


## ultrix

En ole vielä lukenut tuota perusteellisesti, mutta alussa sanotaan näin: 



> Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennesuunnitelmassa esitetään joukkoliikenteen konkreettiset kehittämistoimenpide-esitykset kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen palvelutason parantamiseksi ja joukkoliikenteen hoidon tehostamiseksi 10-vuotiskaudeksi 2005-2015 ennen mahdollista pikaraitiotietä. Esitettyjen toimenpiteiden pääpaino on lähiajan hankkeissa.


Toki kymmeneen vuoteen mahtuisi myös lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen, mutta ilmeisesti LAL on halunnut parantaa vain bussiliikenteen olojen parantamista. Selvityksessä mainitaan lähijunaliikenteen kehittämisen olevan vaikeata lippujärjestelmien erilaisuuden vuoksi, itse olisin selvittänyt eri joukkoliikennejärjestelmien lippujärjestelmien integrointia YTV-tapaan.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Selvitys vaikuttaa sinällään ansiokkaalta. Joukkoliikenteen laatukäytävien konkretisointi sekä TaKL:n linjaston jakaminen päälinjoihin ja peruspalvelutason linjoihin on hyvää työtä ja TaKL:n linjaston osalta jo pitkällä työn alla.

Sen sijaan selvityksessä on selvästikin ollut tabuja joihin ei saa puuttua.

Sentään selvityksessä todetaan, että Tampereen seutuliikenne saa vuosittain valtion tukea n oin 580 000 e ja kuntien tukea 1,3 Me eli yhteensä noin 1,9 Me. 

Tästä summasta puuttuvat koululaisliput, jotka ovat linjalupaliikenteen tukimuodoista yksi tärkeimmistä. 

Ongelmana on se, että esitetyistä luvuista pysty laskemaan tukea matkaa kohden. Seutulinjojen liikennemäärät ovat näköjään taas kerran "liikesalaisuus". 

Mutta jos seutulinjojen tuki matkaa kohden olisi keskimäärin sama kuin Tampereella, eli 0,31 e, matkoja tehtäisiin seutulinjoilla noin 6,1 miljoonaa mm. Tämä vaikuttaa olevan oikeaa suuruusluokkaa verrattuna Turun seutuliikenteeseen, jossa v. 2003 oli noin 4,7 miljoonaa matkaa.




> Miksei selvityksessä puhuta mitään seudullisesta joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluorganisaatiosta, kilpailuttamisesta tai raideliikenteen hyödyntämisestä? Onko LAL:n ääni ollut niin vahva, ettei mitään näistä ole voitu kirjoittaa selvitykseen.


Varmasti LAL:n ääni on ollut niin vahva ettei tälläista ole voinut ehdottaa. 
Samoin ei ole voitu selvittää seutuliikenteen vuosittaisia matkamääriä ja tukea matkaa kohden.




> Selvityksessä mainitaan lähijunaliikenteen kehittämisen olevan vaikeata lippujärjestelmien erilaisuuden vuoksi:


Hah hah! Eli myös lähijunaliikenteen osalta lähtökohdaksi on asetettu status quon säilyminen. 

Kuten toisissakin ketjuissa on todettu, lähijunaliikenteen edellytys on seudullinen joukkoliikenneorganisaatio, joka tilaa liikenteen kilpailutettuna EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksen astuttua voimaan. 

Selvityksen yksi vakava puute on, että siinä ei ole otettu huomioon EU:n palveluasetusesityksen vaikutuksia muutenkaan, edes pohtimalla sitä, joudutaanko palveluasetusesityksen astuttua voimaan seutuliikenne osittain tai kokonaan kilpailuttamaan.

----------


## Eppu

Suunnitelmassa on hyvin epäilyttäviä piirteitä. Mm. vuorotarjonnan muutosten tarkastelussa suunnittain löytyy joitain hyvin ylimalkaisia leiskautuksia, kuten "Tarjonta täyttää pääosin palvelutasotavoitteen minimin..." ja "Liikenteenharjoittaja huolehtii että tarjonta säilyy tarvetta vastaavalla tasolla...". 

Lainaukset ovat siitä Lamminpää -kohdasta. Oman kokemukseni valossa tällaiset heitot ovat kaikkea muuta kuin uskottavia.

----------


## Multsun poika

> Osa TKL:n linjastomuutoksiin kohdistuneista asioistahan ovat jo vanhenneet ennen julkistamista, jolle nyt ei vaan mahda mitään.


Kumpi oli ennen muna vai kana ?
Keksittinkö nyt esillä olevat linjamuutokset TKL:n toimistossa Nekalassa vai konsulttitoimistossa Oulussa ?

Jonkinlainen ylikunnallinen suunnitteluorganisaatio/tilaaja Treen seudulle tarvittaisiin. YTV on hyvä esimerkki. Se ei pelkää Lamminpään hautausmaan pysäkkiin kahliutuvia mummoja (hautuumaalle pitää päästä 10 min välein) eikä kyllä Helsingin kaupunkiakaan.

Suuri rahoittaja (=Hki) olisi aikanaan halunnut rahapulassaan lykätä Jokerin aloittamista. YTV sanoi että ei käy ja niin Jokeri alkoi Hgin vastustuksesta huolimatta. Nyt kaupunki kerää kunniaa, kun poikittaislinjasta on tullut yllättävän suosittu

----------


## ultrix

Organisaatiomullistuksen myötä suunnitelma on kadonnut johonkin bittiavaruuteen. Voisiko Allison tai joku muu asiaan vaikutusvaltainen laittaa sen takaisin ladattavaksi nettiin?

----------

